# Whats the standard array for attributes?



## Bagpuss

Can someone remind me what the standard attributes are as I am creating a character but only have my PHB not my DMG handy.

I think its 15, 14 and then I forget.


----------



## Bagpuss

Pretty please.


----------



## rtricher

It should be 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8 

I think that's what you are looking for..


----------



## Bagpuss

Thank-you


----------



## incognito

The lowest one may be 9, BP


----------



## CRGreathouse

rtricher is correct.

The standard elite ('PC') stat array is 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8: 25 points.  The standard nonelite ('peasant') stat array is 11, 11, 11, 10, 10, 10: 15 points.


----------



## darkbard

i'll just take a quick second to add that i _love_ the standard array:  it gives every character a slight weakness (or quirk), a couple of strengths (potentially augmented by racial adjustments), and is in no way unbalanced or power-gaming (it's only 25 points!).  i can see where it might get boring (similarly statted characters all the time) if you're in a campaign with frequent deaths and numerous characters, but if you're playing in a campaign that has duration and consistency, it's the way to go.  great for the dm too, designing npc's who are (ability score-wise) the equal of pc's, not ubervillains or walk-overs.  james wyatt designed all the npc's in CotSQ with this standard array!

there.  that was more than a quick second, wasn't it?


----------



## hong

I think a lot of people prefer to use higher stats than the standard array. I know my group does. Having lots of stats > 14 just seems to capture the imagination.


----------

